# to the mods where are the mods for this section



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

i have noticed there is mods for other sections that dont even need a mod

but this section seems to have no assigned mod,this section needs at least 10 mods,5 during the day and 5 on a night

second to the snake section this is the most used part of the forum

and at the min probably the worst,9/10 people know that when they post its going to turn into a massive arguement its getting to a point where people are getting scared to post through fear of certain people and their friends ganging up on them

and also certain members seem to be getting special treatment

i said sh-t once and got a warning for it over the last few days at least 3 people have sworn repeatedly and not had no infraction but i got one

i understand people feel passionate about their animals and sometimes say stuff without thinking or it comes across wrong

ive had many debates on with a few people and when ive had a think about it and mightve been wrong ive pm'd them and said so

i havent posted this for a massive arguement but i know it'll turn into one,

people should be able to post freely without the fear of am i gonna get slammed for this and people should be able to speak to other members without the fear of retaliation from other members for talking to them

to the mods the rest of the forum has gotten alot better but this section hasnt its took me over 2 hours to write this and with my dyslexia i hope all this makes sense,i know its gonna be hard to get mods for this section but maybe get mods that dont this section to keep an eye on it,it definetly needs sorting out and alot of people will probably feel the same


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

well i can think of at least 5 people who could be mods


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Theyd be over worked and need a month holiday after being in this section for a week haha.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

I will raise it in the mod section.

I'm curious however as to how you know other members were not infracted? Do you have access to a mod account? If not, please tell me how you know.


If you had spotted swearing, and reported it and it is still there a day later, report it again!

There are still a large number of global mods that can deal with any section and this one is no exception.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

theres a thread about it on here 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/forum-help-suggestions-news/630909-section-moderaters.html

apparently this section is too quiet to warrant a mod of its own, so if you have a problem best to hit the report button and a global mod will sort it.
and to be honest it`d probly be difficult to choose someone as this area is very cliquey.
a lot of people are frightened to post on here because they`re scared of getting bashed.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Theyd be over worked and need a month holiday after being in this section for a week haha.


will said that why i said 5 mod in day n 5 at nite


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't think that's the case at all - either about this section being too quiet to warrant a mod and neither do I think is any more cliquey than other sections.

Surely the mere statement "too quiet to warrant a mod" totally contradicts your last statement "a lot of people are frightened to post on here because they`re scared of getting bashed"?

I posted in the shelled section very early on and learned that you need a shell for protection to venture in there! :lol2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

oldtyme said:


> will said that why i said 5 mod in day n 5 at nite


 they'd have to have a rota'd holiday system :lol2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

feorag said:


> I posted in the shelled section very early on and learned that you need a shell for protection to venture in there! :lol2:


:notworthy:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

i have spent most of the afternoon reporting abusive threads and language in this section..............something has been done and im pleased to say the abusive thread removed.......ooo im such an angel today :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Mods dont always have the chance to read through every single little thread in their section if you see something thats not right going on, hit the report sign and only hit it once as soon as a mod becomes availible they will look into it.

As for a few more mods I think it is a good idea.
However if this can be resolved, without appointing more moderators as at this rate half the forum will be mods I also think it would be an idea to post an extra mod there or for a current mod to monitor that section a little more regularly.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> theres a thread about it on here
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/forum-help-suggestions-news/630909-section-moderaters.html
> 
> apparently this section is too quiet to warrant a mod of its own, so if you have a problem best to hit the report button and a global mod will sort it.
> ...



i did read that this 
is section too quiet to warrant a mod of its own !!!!! 
are they real 
but the (Inverts) need 2 mods i bet the ture is they cant get any1 to do this section

get a mod like 
wildlife warrior
or siuk

some1 that dont post here


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Have i missed something, someone pm me whats gone on lol, i knew i should of stayed home with popcorn instead of go to the pub.

edit: whoever does mod this area will need a lot of patience and battle armour lol


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Maybe instead of needing more mods, we need less people starting threads with the deliberate intention of flaming. 

Or at least thinking of the reaction they'll get when they post. Instead of saying "I know this thread is going to get nasty", you could think - what will get me the response I want (eg more mods) without causing any more bother.

Posting this thread is going against what you want. It's attention seeking, not fixing the problems you claim to want fixed - just making it worse.

Try the pm function. I hear it's fab.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

ditta said:


> i have spent most of the afternoon reporting abusive threads and language in this section..............something has been done and im pleased to say the abusive thread removed.......ooo im such an angel today :lol2:


so do you want the mods for is section 

:lol2: but you must be ware is section quiet so not alot to do :whistling2:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Maybe instead of needing more mods, we need less people starting threads with the deliberate intention of flaming.
> 
> Or at least thinking of the reaction they'll get when they post. Instead of saying "I know this thread is going to get nasty", you could think - what will get me the response I want (eg more mods) without causing any more bother.
> 
> ...


im not attention seeking and i tried my best not to inflame anybody,i thought in this country we had freedom of speech and your sister did agree with some of what i said,i think 2 mods on this section would be good as people would feel better about posting instead of fearing a reaction from people
do i have to pm people now everytime i wanna post a thread


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

whoever does mod this area will need a lot of patience and battle armour lol

well said


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

feorag said:


> I posted in the shelled section very early on and learned that you need a shell for protection to venture in there! :lol2:


 
Am hoping this was a while ago - we're all rather nice in there now, and there's very rarely any aggro :2thumb: 

I find it sad that people cant simply agree to disagree with other people and respect someone elses differing viewpoint without being personal and nasty in their remarks. 

We dont agree with people all the time in real life but we dont go around verbally abusing people do we, so why should on line be any different? 

People need to start showing a little more respect to each other : victory:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

oldtyme said:


> so do you want the mods for is section
> 
> :lol2: but you must be ware is section quiet so not alot to do :whistling2:


im not really fussed whether we have a mod for this section or not, aslong as somebody moderates it!!!!!!!! i reported foul language and an abusive thread and after an hour still nothing was done..........i did report the said post several times .the only mod on line was azuk whom i pm.d and cornmorphs so its no wonder the abusive thread was still there, but i went out for the afternoon, i come home to find all peacer is restored, abusive thread removed......foul language edited and hopefully swearers infracted........might not be quick as i like but they not the emergency services, so all is well:lol2:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Mrs Mental said:


> Am hoping this was a while ago - we're all rather nice in there now, and there's very rarely any aggro :2thumb:
> 
> I find it sad that people cant simply agree to disagree with other people and respect someone elses differing viewpoint without being personal and nasty in their remarks.
> 
> ...


they should be more people like you on this section :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

I think mods on each section should be in place anyway, you never know when things can turn nasty. Especialy with this being such a big forum too!

People will always take things the wrong way because its always harder talking online then in person so its easy to mis judge whats been said.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Mrs Mental said:


> Am hoping this was a while ago - we're all rather nice in there now, and there's very rarely any aggro :2thumb:


It was!

I said very early on, meaning when I'd just joined this forum which was in 2007 and I found the responses I got to the questions I asked were quite aggressive, compared the the earlier questions I'd asked in the snake section.

There have been some flaming threads put on here by trouble makers, who've done it all deliberately to cause trouble and then bragged about it in "off topic" - that doesn't help this section at all! :bash:

Everyone is passionate about their choice of animal to keep and maybe a lot of us go "over the top" when trying to put someone right, who's got it wrong. It's not to "have a go" at the OP, it's to help them and to help other newbies who might do a search first before they ask a question.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Also think a filter for bad language would be a good idea, that way less work!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

ditta said:


> i have spent most of the afternoon reporting abusive threads and language in this section..............something has been done and im pleased to say the abusive thread removed.......ooo im such an angel today :lol2:


suck up :lol2:

i do agree that this section could do with a mod to call its own, i always thought this section seemed quite popular, the phib section has its own mod now and i dont think this area is quieter than there?

things dont kick off often in here but when they do they tend to go with a :blowup:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

ditta said:


> im not really fussed whether we have a mod for this section or not, aslong as somebody moderates it!!!!!!!! i reported foul language and an abusive thread and after an hour still nothing was done..........i did report the said post several times .the only mod on line was azuk whom i pm.d and cornmorphs so its no wonder the abusive thread was still there, but i went out for the afternoon, i come home to find all peacer is restored, abusive thread removed......foul language edited and hopefully swearers infracted........might not be quick as i like *but they not the emergency services, so all is well*:lol2:


 They would of probly have taken even longer haha :lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

i love how people assume the mods have nothing better to do on a sunday afternoon than come on here lol


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

I agree I was quite surpised that exotics got a mod and this section didnt? surely this section is busier than the exotic mammal bit?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Mrs Mental said:


> Am hoping this was a while ago - we're all rather nice in there now, and there's very rarely any aggro :2thumb:


It was! I said it was early on and it was when I first came on this forum, way back in 2007.

I can't even remember why or what I posted because I've never kept shelled, but I had a reason to do it and I was well jumped on, whereas my first few questions were in the snake section and all I got was helpful advice and helpful criticism if it was necessary.

We've had threads in this section that have been deliberately posted to inflame us by idiots who've then bragged about it in "off topic". That really helps doesn't it?

Most people on here are passionate about the type of animals they choose to keep and are unhappy and worried if they think they aren't being kept properly or if a newbie has been given bad advice and are only trying to help.

The advice given isn't just for the OP, it's also for any other newbie, who might do a search before asking the question.

I agree though that politeness and respect costs nothing so it should be freely given! :2thumb:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

oldtyme said:


> im not attention seeking and i tried my best not to inflame anybody,i thought in this country we had freedom of speech and your sister did agree with some of what i said,i think 2 mods on this section would be good as people would feel better about posting instead of fearing a reaction from people
> do i have to pm people now everytime i wanna post a thread


Please don't bring me into this, my family have had enough of it. I have no problem with you personally (we've never even met), but at the end of the day moderation goes both ways, so if you get involved in things you should be subject to it also - including in starting threads like this. I have suggested that my account is removed after my ads are sorted, that way the people who never get moderated on here at least can't get to me personally by me being able to read their lies and horrible comments about my kids, and people like you and a couple of other members who know nothing about it backing them up. ETA: huge thanks to those who have been in touch with messages of support for what they're putting us through, and to the mods for their professional approach to it.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

miss_ferret said:


> suck up :lol2:
> 
> :blowup:


its not very often i suck up but when i do i make a grand job of it, even if i say so myself :whistling2::no1:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

ditta said:


> its not very often i suck up but when i do i make a grand job of it, even if i say so myself :whistling2::no1:


be very gratefull you wrote that here instead of in 18+ :whistling2::lol2:
the things some people will offer to do to be a mod.....
:lol2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

So should we start to report this thread now? so then they come in time?

edit- pmsl at the above post.


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

oldtyme said:


> they should be more people like you on this section :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


:blush::blush: thank you : victory:





feorag said:


> It was!
> 
> *I said very early on, meaning when I'd just joined this forum which was in 2007 and I found the responses I got to the questions I asked were quite aggressive, compared the the earlier questions I'd asked in the snake section.*
> 
> ...


 
Bold - goodo : victory: Sorry i wasnt sure when you had joined as i forgot to look before I replied - I know others had said the same about the shelled section but some of the longer term members have said how much better and improved things are now, which is good to know and obviously in the long run more helpful to the animals that we all care about : victory:

Yep I agree with you, I cant see that bragging about abusing someone is a particularily nice thing to do. We all feely very passionately about the animals we keep, as you said, and sometimes that passion can come across as being quite aggressive - Im sure we're all guilty of it sometimes, I know I have been in the past but I do try to say in my post that I arent meaning to sound aggressive etc and hopefully that way the poster will understand how Im meaning things to come across.

I find things sound fine in my head but once I've written I arent always sure how it comes across. Its so much more difficult to 'read someone' online isn't it when you dont have any facial expression or body language to look at.

End of the day we are all different aren't we and I've always been taught that to get respect you show some respect.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

It won't matter, I won't reply again. There's no point. I've had to pay to change my phone numbers and am now busy sorting the email addresses. I haven't got it in me to carry this on.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

miss_ferret said:


> be very gratefull you wrote that here instead of in 18+ :whistling2::lol2:
> the things some people will offer to do to be a mod.....
> :lol2:


 :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: i will have you know im a very respectable lesbian and never fdream of offering such a service:lol2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

KathyM said:


> It won't matter, I won't reply again. There's no point. I've had to pay to change my phone numbers and am now busy sorting the email addresses. I haven't got it in me to carry this on.



Kathy i know by now your not a quitter, and thats coming from me. Try not take things to heart i know i have many times. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

KathyM said:


> Please don't bring me into this, my family have had enough of it. I have no problem with you personally (we've never even met), but at the end of the day moderation goes both ways, so if you get involved in things you should be subject to it also - including in starting threads like this. I have suggested that my account is removed after my ads are sorted, that way the people who never get moderated on here at least can't get to me personally by me being able to read their lies and horrible comments about my kids, and people like you and a couple of other members who know nothing about it backing them up. ETA: huge thanks to those who have been in touch with messages of support for what they're putting us through, and to the mods for their professional approach to it.


sorry if you think i was try to bring in to disaggreement i wasnt 
but you did post eariler but it was moved 

sorry i dont get this bit 

(people like you and a couple of other members who know nothing about it backing them up.)

i not backing any one up


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Then we have no gripe, which is great. I am tired, really tired. I want to be able to leave this place and know my name (or posts to Lisa about "your sister this", which seems to be v. common despite me not posting here for months) isn't coming up. I actually wish this section didn't exist (shame I know) - the rest of this forum has been exceptionally helpful.


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

> *but they not the emergency services, so all is well*


:2thumb:

Being a Mod is not the easiest of things - and not like it's a full time job.
People do it to help out, and are only human.

Can get quite erm.. 'heated' around here at times.
I've been away 1 day and looks like have missed all kinds of debate.
Though have watching some threads waiting for it to get messy.
(Um confused as to where'd the rat TV prog. thread go and why though ?? think I must have missed something there)

Who on earth would like to try and keep the peace in this section of RFUK I don't know...
and unless you're wanting to chain some poor soul to a computer 24/7 then things take time.
Most people have other stuff to do off in 'the real world'.

But same as any other forum...
Hit the report button and wait for someone to sort out the mess.
.
.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Mrs Mental said:


> I find things sound fine in my head but once I've written I arent always sure how it comes across. Its so much more difficult to 'read someone' online isn't it when you dont have any facial expression or body language to look at.


I've fallen foul of that a few times too! My problem is if I'm making my point, but there's no inflection of voice or expression of face, my post has been taken as aggressive and confrontational, I've even been accused of using too many exclamation marks (a problem I admit I do have!):lol: but it's not to make my point more aggressive, it's just cos I do!


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Myth said:


> :2thumb:
> 
> Being a Mod is not the easiest of things - and not like it's a full time job.
> People do it to help out, and are only human.
> ...


But this is what should of been thought threw when opening a forum and it getting so big, they should have people with the time to mod sections, have a mod for every section because they all cant mod every single thing i think it would be easier if there was a mod a section. The report button i dont find works i reported many times but nothing was done till i pm'd a mod online.

That rat tv program topic was one i think went to far? i dont know i wasnt online but i know a lot of people had different opinions.(like i said that was how it was going when i was home.)


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

When i left that thread yesterday it wasnt quite then i came back home at about half 11 and it had been deleted, i wouldnt have gone out normally but it would of my grandfather birthday but sadly he passed away back end of last year.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

ditta said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: i will have you know im a very respectable lesbian and never fdream of offering such a service:lol2:


there you go teasing the male mods (and heck even a few of the female ones for all i know) again....

you realise if the powers that be ever do grant you mods status im never going to let you live this down :lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

miss_ferret said:


> there you go teasing the male mods (and heck even a few of the female ones for all i know) again....
> 
> you realise* if the powers that be ever do grant you mods status* im never going to let you live this down :lol2:


:lol2: dont hold your breasts...ooppps i mean breath ....thats never gonna happen:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

feorag said:


> I've fallen foul of that a few times too! My problem is if I'm making my point, but there's no inflection of voice or expression of face, my post has been taken as aggressive and confrontational, I've even been accused of using too many exclamation marks (a problem I admit I do have!):lol: but it's not to make my point more aggressive, it's just cos I do!


:lol2: yep I know exactly what you mean - if Im getting all passionate and frustrated at trying to explain something I use !!!! or bold type or underline and I've been pulled up on it by other members as it coming across as aggressive. I've not meant to be shaking the poster by the neck at all :lol2:
Hence me now saying to people 'sorry if it comes across as aggressive but' - that way I hope they're adult enough to understand Im not meaning anything in a nasty way. 

I also feel it sometimes from the other side of the fence if you like and I get all paranoid about how someone is talking to me and I'll think they're having a hissy or being aggressive when they aren't meaning to be. Now instead of presuming its some sort of verbal attack and launching my gert gob off at someone I'll actually ask them how they are meaning it.

Hopefully with a bit of respect and communication any niggles are sorted while they are niggles and not after everyones misunderstood everyone else and WW3 has happened :lol2:


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

when it comes to mods for this section, i think there should be an election.

people nominate them selve, and this is then put to a vote. split the nominations into 2 sections, 1 for day and 1 for night


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i've only skim read this thread so to be honest i'm not sure of all whats going on BUT... i agree that if other sections warrant a mod then this section should have one too.
surely it should not just be down to user amount what if there were only 10 users but half of them were idiots...abusive etc... then a mod would be needed...... 
i would really hate to see this section start to get like the snakes bit... thats really gotten quite nasty at times especially in recent months...


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

It can be quite brutal on forums at times but I think now and again people need to remind themselves it is only the internet.

As for moderators there is much more to it than just being able to lock threads and gain those much wanted stars lmao

You must know all the rules of the forum inside out, and to be fair most people on here havent even checked them out, you see it on a daily basis, oh why has my thread been locked, why has he not got an infraction and I have.

To be honest getting an infraction isnt normally just because you have been swearing it is lickley to have been a few rules which have been broken which while swearing caused you to get the infraction not just because of that one off offence!

The moderators on this forum are quite laid back, as some forums you would receive an automatic ban for those offences, however I do think a modertor should monitor the section in question a little more closely and if current ones are unable to do it on a regular basis someone should be chosen who has a little more spare time on there hands that way it will take some of the pressure off the global mods.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

whilst i agree that you do have to remember its only the net i do also think that when there are younger users on here etc nasty remarks are totally uncalled for as are personal comments, and the like.
i have been on the end of some nastyish comments and for the initial moment it can be really hurtful, and whilt it can be argued that once you log off you can forget it, it reallt should not be happening in the first place!


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

:surrender:better stick the flag out :lol2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> whilst i agree that you do have to remember its only the net i do also think that when there are younger users on here etc nasty remarks are totally uncalled for as are personal comments, and the like.
> i have been on the end of some nastyish comments and for the initial moment it can be really hurtful, and whilt it can be argued that once you log off you can forget it, it reallt should not be happening in the first place!



most forget that younger members are online i was attacked mainly age of 15-16 so yeah its not nice thing to be bashed at, plus being younger you do fight back as you dont know better.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

rosanna123 said:


> when it comes to mods for this section, i think there should be an election.
> 
> people nominate them selve, and this is then put to a vote. split the nominations into 2 sections, 1 for day and 1 for night


bad idea, would just end up being one old popularity contest, and the thought of having someone have to sit all day or all night to watch the forum is ridiculous. People need to control themselves without being monitored , do they break into shops without cctv at night just cos they can!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Rach1 said:


> whilst i agree that you do have to remember its only the net i do also think that when there are younger users on here etc nasty remarks are totally uncalled for as are personal comments, and the like.
> i have been on the end of some nastyish comments and for the initial moment it can be really hurtful, and whilt it can be argued that once you log off you can forget it, it reallt should not be happening in the first place!


Yes you are right that some things can be hurtful but within these forums as long as you know that your animals are happy and that they are being looked after my motto is you dont have to justify yourself to anyone, there is nothing wrong with pointing out that which can be improved but remember also that there is nothing anyone can say on here without knowing they are genuinely telling you the truth, after all there are alot of anti animal people out there.

I know where you are comming from meaning it can be hurtful having this done to myself a few times but my animals are happy and I love them and thats enogh for me and it should be enough for everyone else, anyone who wishes to attack you on threads for what ever reason is best just ignored as you yourself will know the truth at the end of the day and these people themselves tend to have something to hide in my own expirience but I dont ramble on about it, infact it just makes me laugh.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Forgive me for sounding harsh, I'm sure it will come across this way. Other pets is not one of the most used sections of the forums, for people viewing it, every night, it does not have the high numbers. For active members, posting in it daily, it does not have high individual numbers. It can get very argumentative very quickly and it is almost always the same few people causing problems. It is quite a small and one of the closer communities on the forums and unfortunately when emotions run high things do tend to go out of hand pretty quickly.

Other pets usually comes way below snakes, lizards, off topic, 18+ and classifieds, and is usually slightly below spiders and inverts.

Instead of having to promote people to deal with the problem-causing individuals, perhaps we will have to consider being a bit harsher with asking people to stop - and those people will end up banned. We should not have to ask people to take on a job of controlling what is a very small amount of people who cause problems in this section.

And as I've said before, we still have over 10 global moderators, who now have a lot less work to do in other sections because of the 10+ section moderators promoted, therefore, by default, this section is already getting more coverage now than before but we rely on people to report the posts - several people in this thread who've complained about things going unmoderated have not actually reported those to the mods.

Do not think because this section doesn't have a specific mod, it doesn't get moderated. The forums have been going for over 5 years - section mods were implemented a month ago, I'm pretty sure Other Pets is still just as well moderated as it always was. It may get one, two, or more in the future, as needed - when the right person comes along for the job, putting the wrong person in charge of the section would have worse consequences than doing nothing at all... but to stress, we still have 10 mods covering this section.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I honestly think the moderators should nail down a little bit more, just my view, enforcing the rules harder would make people think twice about making abusive posts, and deliberately winding the genuine members up who come here for help,

Athravan I am behind that 100% : victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Mrs Mental said:


> Hence me now saying to people 'sorry if it comes across as aggressive but' - that way I hope they're adult enough to understand Im not meaning anything in a nasty way.


:lol2: I've said that and still managed to ssip people off! :roll:

Athraven - that made perfect sense to me! :2thumb:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

if you are coming here for genuine support or help wading thru mountains of abusive comments or not helpful stuff is a real pain.
and by helpful support i do not mean people cannot disagree on ways of caring for animals that is of course life...we cannot all agree all of the time but when people just post rubbish that has no helpful ideas etc then its a real shame...


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Rach1 said:


> if you are coming here for genuine support or help wading thru mountains of abusive comments or not helpful stuff is a real pain.
> and by helpful support i do not mean people cannot disagree on ways of caring for animals that is of course life...we cannot all agree all of the time but when people just post rubbish that has no helpful ideas etc then its a real shame...


Rach 1 beleive me I have worked in 3 different pet shops so far and I can honestly tell you, you could have 20 people standing in front of you with the same breed of dog, and each and every one of them would care for there animal in a different way, I must emphasise that if another keeper makes a suggestion which is better than yours it dose not make them a better keeper: victory:, because in turn you probibly do something that they dont do better than them it is the area with animals, which brings in the point that as long as your animal is happy and (healthy which only a qualified vet can determine) why worry.

This forum is supposed to be a place to commune with people who share the same interests as you, and yes some people will agree and disagree it dosent make them a bad keeper the priority here is the animals and if they could understand whats going on on this forum what do you think they would say?

Just a thought: victory:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i think we may be arguing the same point salazare...in different ways..
i think if you are thick skinned it is easier to ignore people's remarks..and belive me when i say i am getting more thick skinned but i am also a worrier and i'm sure others are too, and for those of us who are its horrid when someone comes along and just rips into you..

for instance, last summer my dog got attacked... now whilst she was off the lead and yes technically that makes it my fault i was also upset but when i posted on here what i got was remarks like...; 'people like you make me sick...' WHAT! 

if you disagree with my letting my dog off the lead then fine..say so and offer reasonable advice but do not start saying i make you sick and that i'm a disgrace... etc etc.

and as i have said it should be remembered that very young people use this forum and harsh remarks cann really be quite counter productive.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

i completely get what your saying Athravan, and tbh i think life would be easier all round if people thought before they hit 'post'.

however just a question but why was exotic mammals given its own mod when its not exactly packed full of new posts? and (in the nicest possible way) the exotic mammals frequenters arnt exactly the most argumentative lot :lol2:
pity whichever poor sod has to moderate 18+ :gasp: how to have a internet breakdown in 1 easy step :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Rach1 said:


> i think we may be arguing the same point salazare...in different ways..
> i think if you are thick skinned it is easier to ignore people's remarks..and belive me when i say i am getting more thick skinned but i am also a worrier and i'm sure others are too, and for those of us who are its horrid when someone comes along and just rips into you..
> 
> for instance, last summer my dog got attacked... now whilst she was off the lead and yes technically that makes it my fault i was also upset but when i posted on here what i got was remarks like...; 'people like you make me sick...' WHAT!
> ...


I am agreeing with you lol, again in a different way, its just so hard to come across on the net, yes and I agree most certainly that the people who do rip into you do deserve to be band e.t.c or at least warned as this forum is most certainly not here to victimise animal lovers.

At the end of the day sod the law for the minute the law makes me sick tbh, your dog is trustworthy enough to let of the lead *so what if people disagree with it at the end of the day it made the dog happy so do it (sorry to hear about the attack)

There are ways for e.g that they can put it across but in a more civilised way like: you should of kept the dog on a lead but you will have learnt from the mistake:

or oh sorry to hear that hope the dog is okay, why not get that checked by a vet and see if the other dog is okay (lesson learnt)

and yes for young keepers people should remember that but they dont care and if they dont care about there own type then I must place my own point here they must not care about there own animals if they cant even agree to be the same with there own species.... thats the way I look at it.

and getting back to my origonal point I know the law is there for a reason but to be fair my animals happiness comes a long f****ng way from the law.

I love my animals and no one is going to tell me what I should be doing if I want to listen then I will and that is the end of that: victory:
p.s I was trying to put it in a different context so you may be able to understand it a little better but that is pretty much it god I wish I was in a high position dictating the laws of animals I really do?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

but yes essentially, you're right when you say the welfare of each individuals animals is the most important thing here..
and yes raggs is ok now, just a little panicy when out on walks, so we keep her on along line...

i suppse i am one of those people who doesn't like nastiness and find it hard to get nasty with others at all... i have to be pushed very hard to get 'nasty' i just don't like any type of confrontation!
i'd rather just chat about it and agree to disagree in a civilised way...LOL

not that easy at times on here.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Rach1 said:


> but yes essentially, you're right when you say the welfare of each individuals animals is the most important thing here..
> and yes raggs is ok now, just a little panicy when out on walks, so we keep her on along line...
> 
> i suppse i am one of those people who doesn't like nastiness and find it hard to get nasty with others at all... i have to be pushed very hard to get 'nasty' i just don't like any type of confrontation!
> ...


I know as some peoples views make it hard and it kind of makes you look like a sucker becasue other people read these forums too 
particularly children....

there are enough anti animal people in the world without us fighting among ourselves:gasp: I cant belevie some on here at times no offence but even some of the mods need to think through what they are saying but sometimes things come across alot worse than what they were so all I WILL SAY IS TOO THOSE WHO WISH TO CAUSE TROUBLE SAVE YOURSELF A BAN AS IF YOU DONT LIKE THE OP DONT READ THE POST AND IT IS AS SIMPLE AS THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

myself I can argue my point in a civilised way and if people dont like it sooo what they have no right to slag me off e,,t,c they are welcome to come and view my animals any time at the end of the day it is up to them and they hardly ever come because the chances are they are going to be put to shame.

and it is probs the same case with you rach if your animals are happy dont worry about it becasue I know if I had a dog I would certainly let it chase the buggers should I ever find out who these people were.... unfortunately it is just the internet though


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

YOu are both right in what you are saying and I agree with you.

As far as your comment Salazare "I WILL SAY IS TOO THOSE WHO WISH TO CAUSE TROUBLE SAVE YOURSELF A BAN AS IF YOU DONT LIKE THE OP DONT READ THE POST AND IT IS AS SIMPLE AS THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! is concerned, there is an "ignore" button. If someone on this forum really ssips you off, you can choose to put them on ignore so that you don't see their posts.

But then even that won't work if the member is deliberately being contentious - they don't _want_ to avoid people they don't like.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

feorag said:


> I don't think that's the case at all - either about this section being too quiet to warrant a mod and neither do I think is any more cliquey than other sections.
> 
> Surely the mere statement "too quiet to warrant a mod" totally contradicts your last statement "a lot of people are frightened to post on here because they`re scared of getting bashed"?
> 
> *I posted in the shelled section very early on and learned that you need a shell for protection to venture in there!* :lol2:


Oi you! :lol2: The Shelled section is sooo much better nowadays, as most of the old school, "our way or the highway" lot have disappeared. :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ditta said:


> i have spent most of the afternoon reporting abusive threads and language in this section..............something has been done and im pleased to say the abusive thread removed.......ooo im such an angel today :lol2:


Spoil sport! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

feorag said:


> YOu are both right in what you are saying and I agree with you.
> 
> As far as your comment Salazare "I WILL SAY IS TOO THOSE WHO WISH TO CAUSE TROUBLE SAVE YOURSELF A BAN AS IF YOU DONT LIKE THE OP DONT READ THE POST AND IT IS AS SIMPLE AS THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! is concerned, there is an "ignore" button. If someone on this forum really ssips you off, you can choose to put them on ignore so that you don't see their posts.
> 
> But then even that won't work if the member is deliberately being contentious - they don't _want_ to avoid people they don't like.


yes yes there is an ignore button but I am usually quite good at ignoring them anyways: victory: but I do know other people are not.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Oi you! :lol2: The Shelled section is sooo much better nowadays, as most of the old school, "our way or the highway" lot have disappeared. :2thumb:


:lol2: Well it was nearly 4 years ago, but I don't keep torts and don't know a lot about them, so I don't have any real need to go in there now.

(It was just an example that this section wasn't the worst on the forum :blush:, but *shrugs* maybe it is now??? 



Salazare Slytherin said:


> yes yes there is an ignore button but I am usually quite good at ignoring them anyways: victory: but I do know other people are not.


That's the trouble! There are people who do enjoy confrontation and jump at every opportunity to confront or who just like to deliberately wind people up.

I hate confrontation in any shape or form, but if I feel I'm being accused of something I'm not then I stick up for myself - and this is again where the written word can give no indication of whether the writer is serious or joking.

Having said that I've seen a lot of contentious posts on here that I have taken as being quite nasty, but the poster has put a :lol2: after it and when someone comes back and comments on how rude or nasty it was (even me sometimes if I think someone has been unjustly attacked) has said "but I was joking, didn't you see the lol on the end". And you can't argue with that.

My problem is that I write as I speak, but after being 'misinterpreted' as being nasty before, when I was trying to help someone, I always read through my posts and often find myself thinking that something I've said could be misinterpreted as an attack rather than just advice and I try to change the wording to make it sound less harsh, but if I was standing face to face with that person, I'd just say it.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

feorag said:


> :lol2: Well it was nearly 4 years ago, but I don't keep torts and don't know a lot about them, so I don't have any real need to go in there now.
> 
> (It was just an example that this section wasn't the worst on the forum :blush:, but *shrugs* maybe it is now???
> 
> ...


Unfortunately that is a major problem it is difficult to tell if people are joking or not, however you must try and use common sense with it, I am a beleiver in when someone has nothing else to say or wants to try and save there reputation once they know people will stand up for themselves myself I have observed them saying I was joking and that to me is quite a pitiful excuse...

for e.g. il hang the cat out of the window:lol2: Me I find that offensive and similar other things like that, and even just as though it may have been light hearted that kind of chat has no place on this forum as there are some seriouse people, perhaps sometimes too seriouse we come here to socialize and I agree with everything you have just said.It is only natural people will defend themselves i.e myself included but when it starts with the personal insults I am quite good at just ignoring them as they dont even know me at the end of the day and I think its cowardly to speak ill of someone you cant even see.

It is very difficult to get things across in writing which is why sometimes I will proof read my replys, the only time I dont is on the off topic and 18 + sections.
My spelling is not top notch I admit but I do my best to communicate the best way I can (which is different for other people) over the internet and people can take it or leave it however what I must say is, if someone does not like something I have said then that is what the private messaging system is for and it can be sorted that way rather than destroying the public threads through pointless bickering claiming that they are the "experts" in my case only the animals are the experts and its about ime people relised that.

regards Dixon


----------



## rmb87 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rach1 said:


> whilst i agree that you do have to remember its only the net i do also think that when there are younger users on here etc nasty remarks are totally uncalled for as are personal comments, and the like.
> i have been on the end of some nastyish comments and for the initial moment it can be really hurtful, and whilt it can be argued that once you log off you can forget it, it reallt should not be happening in the first place!



I agree...its a shame because there are some really experienced and helpful members here, but for a new person coming on and posting a question then being made to feel stupid it would be offputting to say the least! I posted on the other thread that it seems certain members dont actually give advice, just throw opinions around and can be extremely rude with no real reason. How are inexperienced keepers of any animal supposed to learn if advice isnt given properly.....thats the point of these forums. This one is by far the most confrontational, aggressive forum ive ever seen.......its ridiculous sometimes


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

rmb87 said:


> I agree...its a shame because there are some really experienced and helpful members here, but for a new person coming on and posting a question then being made to feel stupid it would be offputting to say the least! I posted on the other thread that it seems certain members dont actually give advice, *just throw opinions around and can be extremely rude with no real reason*. How are inexperienced keepers of any animal supposed to learn if advice isnt given properly.....thats the point of these forums. This one is by far the most confrontational, aggressive forum ive ever seen.......its ridiculous sometimes


It can put people off the hobby as a start and to be honest we need more hobbyists if it is to thrive.
The useful members are diassapearing to other forums and wont even look twice at rfuk these days.
And to be fair most of the kids actually know alot more than what the adults do? and it should be the other way around...
and what I highlighted there is I think what the current moderators need to be alot more firm doing to ensure everyone receives the benefit of this forum.


----------



## rmb87 (Aug 10, 2009)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> It can put people off the hobby as a start and to be honest we need more hobbyists if it is to thrive.
> The useful members are diassapearing to other forums and wont even look twice at rfuk these days.
> And to be fair most of the kids actually know alot more than what the adults do? and it should be the other way around...
> and what I highlighted there is I think what the current moderators need to be alot more firm doing to ensure everyone receives the benefit of this forum.



Im beginning to think 90% of the people on here come on purely to slag people off and pretend to be experts in all fields! Keyboard warrior overload!!! And oh, look, a thread started simply to take the piss out of people....who exactly is that benifiting. Jesus.........these people need to get a life. Seriosusly.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

oldtyme said:


> i have noticed there is mods for other sections that dont even need a mod
> 
> but this section seems to have no assigned mod,this section needs at least 10 mods,5 during the day and 5 on a night
> 
> ...


No, you cannot be a mod, so just leave it. :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

rmb87 said:


> Im beginning to think 90% of the people on here come on purely to slag people off and pretend to be experts in all fields! Keyboard warrior overload!!! And oh, look, a thread started simply to take the piss out of people....who exactly is that benifiting. Jesus.........these people need to get a life. Seriosusly.


Would you count yourself as one of those 90% then considering you're on here slagging people off and wasting working hours complaining here as a keyboard warrior? Hmmm, food for thought there! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I try to keep out of things but when members start on me because they have got bored with someone else I'm not just sitting back and taking it.
One particular member, no names of course of I may be accused of bullying, is not happy with me as I'm giving another member advice as to how to 'deal' with them.

Roseanna was given some good advice but others were over the top with her.
It's nice to see someone with a little bit of inspiration but as she was told it wouldn't/wont work in such a short time. I'm sure she will take a lot of the good advice onboard and hopefully make a go of it at a later date.

I disagree with the p'take as well it should be closed and deleted. It may have been funny if it wasn't blatantly aimed at one particular person though.

A few members make assumptions and suddenly think it's fact.

Again, it's a forum, a lot of people think it has to be their way or no way. It's the same with all forums unfortunately.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

saxon said:


> I try to keep out of things but when members start on me because they have got bored with someone else I'm not just sitting back and taking it.
> One particular member, no names of course of I may be accused of bullying, is not happy with me as I'm giving another member advice as to how to 'deal' with them.
> 
> Roseanna was given some good advice but others were over the top with her.
> ...


 
totally agree:notworthy:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

ditta said:


> totally agree:notworthy:


PMSL @ ditta


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

rmb87 said:


> Im beginning to think 90% of the people on here come on purely to slag people off and pretend to be experts in all fields! Keyboard warrior overload!!! And oh, look, a thread started simply to take the piss out of people....who exactly is that benifiting. Jesus.........these people need to get a life. Seriosusly.


Lol actaully I will disagree and say it is only a small percentage it only takes one to kick everyone off! and hopefully the moderators will now be currently discussing how to go about the (trouble makers) as for the experts as I have already said only the animal are the real experts and anyone disagreeing with this has been sorely misled.



Caz said:


> No, you cannot be a mod, so just leave it. :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


lol you never know your luck:whistling2: may become one one day: victory:



KathyM said:


> Would you count yourself as one of those 90% then considering you're on here slagging people off and wasting working hours complaining here as a keyboard warrior? Hmmm, food for thought there! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


(I dont see there being any trouble though):whistling2:



saxon said:


> I try to keep out of things but when members start on me because they have got bored with someone else I'm not just sitting back and taking it.
> One particular member, no names of course of I may be accused of bullying, is not happy with me as I'm giving another member advice as to how to 'deal' with them.
> 
> Roseanna was given some good advice but others were over the top with her.
> ...


 
It is natural to defend yourself but, sometimes people want to get a rise out of certain people, there is only a small percentage of troublemakes and I would like to think the modertors are discussing how to counter it properly.. some things are quite hurtful but honestly just tell yourself you dont have to justfy yourself to anyone because to be honest most people who read the threads will be ale to decide what is legit and what isnt for themselvs.: victory:

As for one particular person being targeted through a thread it is horrible and I hope they were at least warned for it, it is not why people join these forums and I honestly cant beleive how some people have no thoughts into what they are saying particularly when children use these forums, and I do not like people jumping to conclusions either and then preaching fact if they can put 3 different sources in front of me with legit information and reference of what they have said then fair enough.
Thats Just me personally, however we must remember the moderatos are not here all the time and if something is going oin which shouldnt hit the report button and wait dont hit it repeatedly and leave your comment however I agree with most things there.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

i really do apologise for my outburst of humour, it wasnt aimed at any one imparticular just a bit of light hearted relief from the bitching on the other thread and egging me on it just went ott

sorry for any offence caused .......my bad:notworthy:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Caz said:


> No, you cannot be a mod, so just leave it. :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


:lol2: i dont want to be a mod and definetly not on here :lol2:

the thead was not for me to be a mod :bash:

it was cos i think it need a mod


----------



## rmb87 (Aug 10, 2009)

KathyM said:


> Would you count yourself as one of those 90% then considering you're on here slagging people off and wasting working hours complaining here as a keyboard warrior? Hmmm, food for thought there! :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Working hours?? Ive been on and off here for less than an hour...........Im not slagging anyone off, just stating facts.. i also commented on the actual thread, and how exactly am i a keyboard warrior?


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

You know this way beats facebook arguments.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Lover said:


> You know this way beats facebook arguments.


 you not on my facebook kim???


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

ditta said:


> you not on my facebook kim???



i not added people from here except the preg chat ladies, i bet its WW3 if were all friend on facebook lol, maybe thats a solution take our arguments to FB lol


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Guys don't make me lock this one too! If you want to constructively discuss how this section can be controlled or moderated better than go ahead but lets not turn it into personal arguments between the same old people again (proving my earlier point, it really is a minority of people involved every time!).


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

So as we are still allowed to discuss how the section in question can be moderated better what are peoples ideas?
I personally think the current mods are fine but may need to become a little tighter on the rules as to be fair the mods are extremely laid back.
(No offence):whistling2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

I think there should be one mod for every section personaly. that way the only mod one forum, or one mod coud have two boards (the most quite ones).

it wil no doubt calm down again soon then flar up again like now so really i think nothing will go any futher, but all us in here can blow it right off when were arguing.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

i thinl laid back is good,after all people come here for fun as well as info and people do have differing views.forums where u get jumped om for having a different yet valid opinion are awful


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

rmb87 said:


> Working hours?? Ive been on and off here for less than an hour...........Im not slagging anyone off, just stating facts.. i also commented on the actual thread, and how exactly am i a keyboard warrior?


Someone mentioned before how people read a thread literally and don't take into account a smiley as to how to determine the seriousness of a post. Chill. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

See how I added that?


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Maybe it's just me but I've never seen the point in being argumentative - particularly on the internet. I think, most recently, there's been a large amount of provocative posts and threads that welcome feedback and input from some of the more knowledgeable members, and then it's just a shame when constructive information is given and then it just descends into an all-out personal slagging match. I'm not saying any one person or whatever is to blame, but I just think it's generally a pity that some of the interesting threads and discussions turn into all-out-war. It's a fine line between debate and argument I suppose.

As for me - I used to be a 'mod' on some 'alternative music' forum that I inadvertently got myself into. Now _that_ used to see some classic arguments; particularly those goth-bashing.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

so if there was a mod for each section which there pretty much is now, who would you want to mod the forum and why?
Also laid back is good inmy view but Ithink the rules should be enforced a little bit harder on those that are being constantly vivtimised (culprits) e.t.c meaning offences and rule breaking over andover again thinkng they can get away with it.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

pippainnit said:


> Maybe it's just me but I've never seen the point in being argumentative - particularly on the internet. I think, most recently, there's been a large amount of provocative posts and threads that welcome feedback and input from some of the more knowledgeable members, and then it's just a shame when constructive information is given and then it just descends into an all-out personal slagging match. I'm not saying any one person or whatever is to blame, but I just think it's generally a pity that some of the interesting threads and discussions turn into all-out-war. It's a fine line between debate and argument I suppose.
> 
> As for me - I used to be a 'mod' on some 'alternative music' forum that I inadvertently got myself into. Now _that_ used to see some classic arguments; particularly those goth-bashing.


 
The problem is in peoples views there are alot of bad ways to do things?
and that brings in respect for one another on this forum?
Why not just discuss the matters rather than argue. I like your style the motto comes to mind, the best way to win a fight is to not be there at all.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

but people dont get away with stuff, you dont know who gets infracted unless they tell you. i have seen ppl get perma banned for trouble causing so your incorrect there


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> so if there was a mod for each section which there pretty much is now, who would you want to mod the forum and why?
> Also laid back is good inmy view but Ithink the rules should be enforced a little bit harder on those that are being constantly vivtimised (culprits) e.t.c meaning offences and rule breaking over andover again thinkng they can get away with it.


She will probibly kill me for this but Shell195 i never see her arguing, insulting posts, personal attacking nothing. I always see her posting advice in a nice manor and being very informative and posts some awesome links to help people out.
She is a very busy person however so i dont know is Shell would ever want to be a mod, but she woud be great if she was!


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

personally i think it should be posted on your username, when you get infrations cos i know i sit and think.....why havnt the mods done something about this and for aLL I KNOW THEY MAY HAVE 17 INFRACTIONS............ ooops caps............so name and shame.....if you cant do the time, dont do the crime!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

ami_j said:


> but people dont get away with stuff, you dont know who gets infracted unless they tell you. i have seen ppl get perma banned for trouble causing so your incorrect there


 
This is true and its usually not just a case of swearing it is usually a case of numerous ofences, however ("apparantly" some people do get away with it) 

Unfortnately if somone gets infracted for swearing e.t.c its not usually just because of that it is a build up of offences so should someone swear and not get infracted it is usually because it is there first offence and thats where people kick off because they dont understand.

whereas most of the information can be found in the forum rules.
I jusst dont agree with a one day ban or what ever to the point where they only come on here to look for trouble lol, it is only the internet after all and people need to try and remember that.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Lover said:


> She will probibly kill me for this but Shell195 i never see her arguing, insulting posts, personal attacking nothing. I always see her posting advice in a nice manor and being very informative and posts some awesome links to help people out.
> She is a very busy person however so i dont know is Shell would ever want to be a mod, but she woud be great if she was!


 i argue all the time with shell 195 shes evil she is:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

ditta said:


> i argue all the time with shell 195 shes evil she is:lol2::lol2::lol2:




:lol2: impossible!

& i think a swear filter should be fitted into the forum too, less infractions, less time wasting and then no younger members see the bad language.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Lover said:


> She will probibly kill me for this but Shell195 i never see her arguing, insulting posts, personal attacking nothing. I always see her posting advice in a nice manor and being very informative and posts some awesome links to help people out.
> She is a very busy person however so i dont know is Shell would ever want to be a mod, but she woud be great if she was!


 
fair comments : victory:


----------



## rmb87 (Aug 10, 2009)

KathyM said:


> Someone mentioned before how people read a thread literally and don't take into account a smiley as to how to determine the seriousness of a post. Chill. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> See how I added that?



That is true...........I give up :Na_Na_Na_Na:

But really, i stand by what i say there is no need for all the uproar here all the time, i get sick of reading it and it takes up alot of room on threads i actually want to read......I know people are passionate about their hobby but surely thats all the more reason to educate newbies, not gang up and ridicule them on a forum


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

ditta said:


> personally i think it should be posted on your username, when you get infrations cos i know i sit and think.....why havnt the mods done something about this and for aLL I KNOW THEY MAY HAVE 17 INFRACTIONS............ ooops caps............so name and shame.....if you cant do the time, dont do the crime!!!!!!!!!!!


just cos u want to nosy ditta


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

rmb87 said:


> That is true...........I give up :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> But really, i stand by what i say there is no need for all the uproar here all the time, i get sick of reading it and it takes up alot of room on threads i actually want to read......I know people are passionate about their hobby but surely thats all the more reason to *educate newbies, not gang up and ridicule them on a forum*


Sometimes even expireiced however a good way of putting it:no1:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

ami_j said:


> just cos u want to nosy ditta


 well me being a good ditta and having no infractions......not even for today:gasp: ....no seriously, alot of why i get annoyed is cos i think they got away with it, so if we could see who has been 'punished'..........you would need a seperate page for all yours jamie :lol2:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

is this thread loosing sight of the initial post... yes... 
do we need a mod or can we all behave ourselves? LOL
the way this is turning out i suspect no!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Rach1 said:


> is this thread loosing sight of the initial post... yes...
> do we need a mod or can we all behave ourselves? LOL
> the way this is turning out i suspect no!


if you wanted a mod who would you vote for.: victory:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

oh yeah thats another thing i really do get most upset when people slate newbies, not only does it make us look real bad on here but also its of no help to people starting out who want/need advice.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

ditta said:


> well me being a good ditta and having no infractions......not even for today:gasp: ....no seriously, alot of why i get annoyed is cos i think they got away with it, so if we could see who has been 'punished'..........you would need a seperate page for all yours jamie :lol2:


LOL all my one infractions  that would confuse people hahaha


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

how do you know if you have infractions? im looking everywhre cant se any on mine so must mean im all clean.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i don't know... i don't feel i know anyone enough on here... 
i would want someone impartial and nice tho... or at the very least someone who can allow a little bit of banter but put a stop to the poo... you know the nasty jibes, unuseful remarks, name calling etc...
so basically we need Mary Poppins....


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> i don't know... i don't feel i know anyone enough on here...
> i would want someone impartial and nice tho... or at the very least someone who can allow a little bit of banter but put a stop to the poo... you know the nasty jibes, unuseful remarks, name calling etc...
> so basically we need Mary Poppins....


I could send her a letter if that works??


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Rach1 said:


> i don't know... i don't feel i know anyone enough on here...
> i would want someone impartial and nice tho... or at the very least someone who can allow a little bit of banter but put a stop to the poo... you know the nasty jibes, unuseful remarks, name calling etc...
> so basically we need Mary Poppins....


knowing this forum someones user name is probibly that lol: victory:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> oh yeah thats another thing i really do get most upset when people slate newbies, not only does it make us look real bad on here but also its of no help to people starting out who want/need advice.


the only people i have seen getting grief is people who will not accept people might now better than them and reject advice given. there are people who can be quite short on here,the internet is just like rl and your not gonna agree with everyone though ignoring them is easy


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

WANTED:-
nanny for many adorable peoples...

if you want this choice position, have a cheery disposition,
rosy cheeks, no warts, play games all sorts.
you must be kind you must be witty, 
but stop people who are being shi:censor:y!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> knowing this forum someones user name is probibly that lol: victory:


Reptile Forums - View Profile: MARYPOPPINS005

:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> i don't know... i don't feel i know anyone enough on here...
> i would want someone impartial and nice tho... or at the very least someone who can allow a little bit of banter but put a stop to the poo... you know the nasty jibes, unuseful remarks, name calling etc...
> so basically we need Mary Poppins....


not gonna happen ,people will be people


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Reptile Forums - View Profile: MARYPOPPINS005
> 
> :whistling2:



Lets get her hired lol


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

agreed but it don't mean i have to like it... and people will be people but theres no excuse for nastiness... sorry but it does get my goat...
tell some one if you disagree and discuss.. but lets not get nasty and name call etc... whats the point!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Lover said:


> Lets get her hired lol


WAs bord and just couldnt help looking for it haha.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> if you wanted a mod who would you vote for.: victory:


who we would pick is irrelevant, its up to the mods i dont see our imput being used for the main reason these things always turn into a popularity contest


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

ami_j said:


> the only people i have seen getting grief is people who will not accept people might now better than them and reject advice given. there are people who can be quite short on here,the internet is just like rl and your not gonna agree with everyone though ignoring them is easy


yup it is : victory:


Rach1 said:


> WANTED:-
> nanny for many adorable peoples...
> 
> if you want this choice position, have a cheery disposition,
> ...


:lol2: I love it



Mischievous_Mark said:


> Reptile Forums - View Profile: MARYPOPPINS005
> 
> :whistling2:


LMFAO I WAS CHECKING TOO HAHA:lol2:



Lover said:


> Lets get her hired lol


AGREED!!!!!!:no1:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

I think we have to much time on our hands we are talking about Mary Poppins lmao.

They should do there pick of 6 or so people let us vote, but the final decision is there not ours. I dont think it would be a popularity thing, but mind you i dont know anyone but one personaly on the forums :blush: i need more friend lol!
Tell you what if i was on ther ebe zero votes im more a loner >.>


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

ami_j said:


> who we would pick is irrelevant, its up to the mods i dont see our imput being used for the main reason these things always turn into a popularity contest


edit - sorry havent a clue why i quoted you haha wasnt watching were i was clicking : victory:

TBH ive seen it happen on a few forums and apologise if it had already been said but i cant be botherd reading through half of this stuff.

A exsisting mod could nominate a member who they think would make a good,fair and active mod for a section, then on the "staff forum" they could discuss it between them. If they are all agreed on it then the said person could be given a trial under inspection of another mod (one that didnt nominate them) to see how ell they cope if after a certain period they have done a good job then they could become a "proper" mod.

Hope that made sense, it did in my head but from my head to my hands all sorts of things can happen :lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> agreed but it don't mean i have to like it... and people will be people but theres no excuse for nastiness... sorry but it does get my goat...
> tell some one if you disagree and discuss.. but lets not get nasty and name call etc... whats the point!


no you dont have to like it theres an ignore button. i know which situation your on about and legally you were in the wrong.thats what people were saying to you. and if you think in here is bad keep outta off topic


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Lover said:


> I think we have to much time on our hands we are talking about Mary Poppins lmao.
> 
> They should do there pick of 6 or so people let us vote, but the final decision is there not ours. I dont think it would be a popularity thing, but mind you i dont know anyone but one personaly on the forums :blush: i need more friend lol!
> Tell you what if i was on ther ebe zero votes im more a loner >.>


 
lol I need more freinds too I have met a few on the forum a few times :-( bit not alot.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

ami_j said:


> no you dont have to like it theres an ignore button. i know which situation your on about and legally you were in the wrong.thats what people were saying to you. and if you think in here is bad keep outta off topic


to stop this turning into an argument I had the discussion however she has probs learnt from the mistake, myself personally my animals happiness comes a long bloody way from the law.... many will disagree with this but to be honest I am not botherd thats all I will say, you make your mistakes to learn from them: victory:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> so if there was a mod for each section which there pretty much is now, who would you want to mod the forum and why?
> Also laid back is good inmy view but Ithink the rules should be enforced a little bit harder on those that are being constantly vivtimised (culprits) e.t.c meaning offences and rule breaking over andover again thinkng they can get away with it.


i think i should someone that dont use this section 

if it have someone that uses this section 

zoomen cos i think he make a good mod 

feorag cos she on a lot and i think she could be impartial


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

it doesnt need to be an argument, see this is the problem i posted a differing opinion and ur trying to stop a non existant argument. the pets happiness is above the law but said pet wouldnt of been attacked if she was under control whether thats on a lead or better recall.im sorry its upset her and the dog to the extent it has


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

ami_j said:


> it doesnt need to be an argument, see this is the problem i posted a differing opinion and ur trying to stop a non existant argument. the pets happiness is above the law but said pet wouldnt of been attacked if she was under control whether thats on a lead or better recall.im sorry its upset her and the dog to the extent it has


okay then I was just offering my opinion too but moving on: victory: lol I am not trying to stop a none existant argument I was merely pointing it out before it turned into one 


oldtyme said:


> i think i should someone that dont use this section
> 
> if it have someone that uses this section
> 
> ...


Someone who dosent use the forum has its advantages, they wont really be able to take sides e.t.c over someone else.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

actually ami j i wasn't really referring to my incident, that was ages ago and i'd forgotten about it...
i'm sorry if you thought i was... i was actually meaning the nastiness in general on here....
my situation was months ago and as salazare says... i have made some changes but i also think that it wasn't all my fault... the dog in question did just randomly appear outta the bushes!

but besides that... i was refering to people being nasty in general.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Rach1 said:


> actually ami j i wasn't really referring to my incident, that was ages ago and i'd forgotten about it...
> i'm sorry if you thought i was... i was actually meaning the nastiness in general on here....
> my situation was months ago and as salazare says... i have made some changes but i also think that it wasn't all my fault... the dog in question did just randomly appear outta the bushes!
> 
> but besides that... i was refering to people being nasty in general.


:no1::no1::no1: there is no need for it I am sure someone will eventually be chosen to moderate this section, but what I am sick of "expert wannabees" who panic when there pets get mites or fleas" and then end up advising other people when they clearly dont have a clue, and then turning to perosnal insults when people try to help them.... that is something I hate unfortuantely.... I kind of tend not to reply to those posts though.: victory: thats just as an e.g.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

it seemed the most pertinent example i didnt mean malice by it,agreed you got some crap you didnt deserve about it. dogs do these things, my own dog is no good with other dogs and it pisses me off when people let their dogs come up to him but at the same time i keep an eye out. well i did hes old now a wonder round the garden is normally enough for him lol 
hope ur dog gets her confidence back soon


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

no i know you were not being off with me... i just wanted you to know it wasn't that incident that i was worried by...
it was poo at the time especially comments like...people like you make me sick' but i'm over it...
she is alot better not just a bit of a worry wort...but then she always has been... i think thats why it happened...she is usually ok with rea
call but the other dog barking at me seemed to up[set her...i think she was just protexcting me to be honest with hindsight!
still hey ho!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

nothing like pets to cause stress rach lol


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

agreed!

at home or out and about LOL


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ditta said:


> well me being a good ditta and having no infractions......not even for today:gasp: ....no seriously, alot of why i get annoyed is cos i think they got away with it, so if we could see who has been 'punished'..........*you would need a seperate page for all yours jamie* :lol2:


An oven-shaped page perhaps....... :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

oldtyme said:


> i think i should someone that dont use this section
> 
> if it have someone that uses this section
> 
> ...


Awww.......... :blush:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> An oven-shaped page perhaps....... :whistling2:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


PMSL col your a bad'un


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ami_j said:


> PMSL col your a bad'un


Hehehe, Im good aren't I?


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hehehe, Im good aren't I?


your brill-o


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ami_j said:


> your brill-o


Can I be your personal moderator? I will remove your posts if I deem it to be necessary, I will give you infractions for being a bad girl, & I will ban you if you don't steal me Sallie's meerkats!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

The problem is that even the most impartial person, can be seen to be being partial by a s**t stirrer or someone who's got the hump cos they feel hard done by and is looking for someone to blame!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Can I be your personal moderator? I will remove your posts if I deem it to be necessary, I will give you infractions for being a bad girl, & I will ban you if you don't steal me Sallie's meerkats!!!


after seeing some of the things youve posted i would end up with more infractions:lol2: though i think i will infract you for not laughing at my witty pun:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ami_j said:


> *after seeing some of the things youve posted* i would end up with more infractions:lol2: though i think i will infract you for not laughing at my witty pun:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Im a good boy, me!!!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Im a good boy, me!!!


BAHAHAHAHA yeah right

how many of these meerkats you wanting?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ami_j said:


> BAHAHAHAHA yeah right
> 
> how many of these meerkats you wanting?


I'll take 2 for now


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> I'll take 2 for now


ok will see what i can do lol


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ami_j said:


> ok will see what i can do lol


Good good!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I think Zoodude would be a good mod. You can slip me that fiver later.: victory:

Just as long as it's not one of the tw*ts who signed me up for gay porn today (gave me a good laugh, thank you). Yes, I would really love a "hot gay man", but only to do the cleaning. I'm far too boring, I'm afraid, not got the time for my current love life, let alone taking up a new sexuality.

Not really sold on the idea of mods. As we've seen, the most they usually do is lock a thread, the real problems are still there starting new ones and having a good giggle about what they can get away with on and off site.

Can I say tw*ts if I put the star in? I mean twits of course.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> *I think Zoodude would be a good mod. You can slip me that fiver later.: victory:*
> 
> Just as long as it's not one of the tw*ts who signed me up for gay porn today (gave me a good laugh, thank you). Yes, I would really love a "hot gay man", but only to do the cleaning. I'm far too boring, I'm afraid, not got the time for my current love life, let alone taking up a new sexuality.
> 
> ...


Aww, thanks Lisa................I think :lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

im all for col being a mod *giggles*


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ami_j said:


> im all for col being a mod *giggles*


Quiet you, or I'll infract you for insulance!!! :devil:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Quiet you, or I'll infract you for insulance!!! :devil:


insolence? :whistling2::lol2:
wasnt giggling at that was giggling at something else


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ami_j said:


> insolence? :whistling2::lol2:
> wasnt giggling at that was giggling at something else


Thats a warning for mocking my spelling!!! :whip:

Explain the giggling then...


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Thats a warning for mocking my spelling!!! :whip:
> 
> Explain the giggling then...


:lol2:
i might pm you...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ami_j said:


> :lol2:
> i might pm you...


You do that...


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> You do that...


done...
the fact you didnt think of this suggests i would be a better mod :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ami_j said:


> done...
> the fact you didnt think of this suggests i would be a better mod :whistling2:


:lol2: I am a simple male, I can't be on the ball all the time!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: I am a simple male, I can't be on the ball all the time!


you do better than most :no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ami_j said:


> you do better than most :no1:


Oh good, thats ok then! : victory:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh good, thats ok then! : victory:


even more offtopic, do you think hemp seeds would have a bad effect on a rat..they were sold from the rat warehouse and ive heard that hemp seeds sold for health food are sterile....given some to Atari lol hes being silly


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ami_j said:


> even more offtopic, do you think hemp seeds would have a bad effect on a rat..they were sold from the rat warehouse and ive heard that hemp seeds sold for health food are sterile....given some to Atari lol hes being silly


I shouldn't think so, as PAH used to sell hemp seed for birds.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> I shouldn't think so, as PAH used to sell hemp seed for birds.


ahh thats good then...though i guess it would slow him down a bit if it was :lol2:
would it be ok for the cockatiel then?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ami_j said:


> ahh thats good then...though i guess it would slow him down a bit if it was :lol2:
> would it be ok for the cockatiel then?


Yes, in moderation










HAHAHA, see how good I am, I got back on topic there! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, in moderation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:2thumb::lol2:
back to cat chat?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ami_j said:


> :2thumb::lol2:
> back to cat chat?


Yes, so we don't divert the topic of this thread anymore! :blush:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, so we don't divert the topic of this thread anymore! :blush:


lol theres a post already on there for you to see


----------

